# odikes pinakides (ρόουντ σάινς)



## AoratiMelani (Aug 1, 2012)

Αγαπητοί συντονιστές, θυμάμαι ότι κάπου υπήρχε ένα νήμα με κουλές πινακίδες, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού. Αν έχετε την καλοσύνη, συγχωνεύστε αυτό με εκείνο, ή εκείνο με αυτό, αν το κρίνετε σκόπιμο.

Σε πρόσφατη εκδρομή μου στη Μάνη είχα το προνόμιο να διαβάσω πινακίδες όπως αυτές που βλέπετε παρακάτω.

Όπως θα παρατηρήσετε, ο υπεύθυνος αποφάσισε ότι οι ελληνόφωνοι χρειάζονται να γνωρίζουν το όνομα του χωριού, ενώ οι αγγλόφωνοι (οι "ξένοι" γενικώς, μάλλον, τέλος πάντων οι τουρίστες) χρειάζονται μόνο να ξέρουν ότι εκεί υπάρχει ένα κάστρο. Εκτός κι αν σκέφτηκε ότι, τόσον καιρό στη Μάνη αναπνέοντας τον αδούλωτο αέρα της, τι στην ευχή, πέντε ελληνικά θα τα έμαθαν... όσο για τους Έλληνες, ε αυτοί οφείλουν να ξέρουν ότι εκεί υπάρχει κάστρο, αλλιώς ντροπή τους!

Στην άλλη μαθαίνουμε στα ελληνικά ότι απ' εκεί πάνε για τη Βάμβακα, ενώ οι ξένοι έκθαμβοι αναρωτιούνται τι να είναι άραγε αυτό το I.N.Ag., και πώς το Theodoron προκύπτει από το Βάμβακα. Αχ, τα μυστήρια της μανιάτικης ψυχής...

Κάνω τη σκέψη ότι ίσως δεν είναι στραβά ο γιαλός, ίσως είμαι εγώ που αρμενίζω στραβά. Προσπαθώ να βρω κάποια λογική, λόγου χάρη ότι οι τουρίστες πρέπει να βρίσκουν τα αξιοθέατα ενώ οι ντόπιοι το χωριό του παππού τους, αλλά δεν πείθομαι. Αν η λογική είναι αυτή, χωλαίνει άσχημα...

Και κάτι ακόμη που θυμήθηκα τώρα μόλις. Λίγο πριν τη Σπάρτη υπάρχει μια μεγάλη πινακίδα που γράφει στα ελληνικά *Σπάρτη* και στα "ξένα" γράφει *Sparta*. Αναρωτήθηκα προς στιγμήν μήπως εγώ δεν θυμόμουν καλά, μήπως στην εθνική γράφει ας πούμε Athens, Corinth και Piraeus, αλλά λίγες ώρες αργότερα διαπίστωσα πως όχι, Athina και Korinthos έγραφε.

Γιατί ειδικά στη Σπάρτη μεταφράζουμε αντί να μεταγράφουμε; Μήπως από επιρροή του κινηματογραφικού Λεωνίδα;
Δις ιζ Σπάρτα λέμε!

Υπήρχαν τουλάχιστον άλλες δύο παρόμοιες πινακίδες, η μία έγραφε *Μέζαπο / Beach *και η άλλη *Έρημο / I.N.Ag.Varvaras*, στο ίδιο πνεύμα προφανώς με αυτές που ποστάρισα.


----------

